# telefonieren übers I-net



## mirscho (12. Juli 2002)

halli hallo leutz!

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich übers i-net kostenlos telefonieren kann?
Bedingungen: 

nicht bei WEB.de! ( haut manchmal nicht hin...was baut Intershop da nur für müll :-((( ich geh auch noch in dieser stadt, bei einer ehemaligen Lehrerin des Firmengründers in die Schule NOOOOO)
             mindestens 30min pro Tag ( oder halt ohne Begrenzung )
             kann mit werbebanner klicken sein
             auch ein ständiges Neuanwählen wird akzeptiert ( alle 10-15min )

So danke das wars!

thx4hlp an alle die mir zu helfen wissen!


----------



## foxx21 (13. Juli 2002)

also von ip zu ip mit battlecom oder icq


----------



## Atti (13. Juli 2002)

wie heissten die schule?


----------



## mirscho (13. Juli 2002)

@foxx21: LES´ MAL BITTE RICHTIG...OK DANKE! ( i-net zu telefon ) und dann die bedingungen! ODER BIN ICH AUF DEM HOLZWEG?!?! thx4hlp

@Atti:  Staatlich Berufsbildentes Schulzentrum Jena Göschwitz
        Rudolstädter Str. 95
        07745 Jena
        Tel: 03641 / 29460
        Tel: 03641 / 294643
        Fax: 03641 / 607588
        e-mail: postmaster@sbsz-jena.j.th.schule.de
        internet: http://www.sbsz-jena.de
 ICH GLAUBE ZWAR NET, DAS DAS!!! JEMAND INTERESSIERT, aber ich bin halt vollständig *HÖ*  

so..für weitere hilfe wär ich dankbar...


----------



## Atti (13. Juli 2002)

danke für die mail addy 

war nur so gefragt, da ich auch in jener stadt campiere


----------



## Nino (13. Juli 2002)

Also ich glaube, dass man von ICQ schon mit Telefonen telefonieren kann.


----------

